# Leakdown Test



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

I just bought a leakdown tester from harbor freight.I know that you have to put the engine,on top dead center quarter past,on the compression stroke.My problem is when I begin to put air in the spark plug hole,the flywheel begins to move.How do you keep the flywheel from moving,when doing this test.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Can't you just hold on to the flywheel?


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

It says,to put a 100# of air pressure in the spark plug hole to do the test,unable to hold the flywheel at 100#.

Jerry


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a Harbor Freight Leakdown Tester. I don't know if this is right but this is how I do it. Set about 60# pressure, open the air valve on the gauge. Then I pull the starter rope and watch the gauge that tells you the leakdown percentage (the right one) You will hear air out the muffler when the exhaust valve is open, then out the carb when the intake valve is open. When you reach compression stroke the rope will get hard to pull until it stops. You should read no leakdown at this point. If at this point you hear air from the muffler or carb or anywhere else you know you have a problem.

Like I said I don't know if this is right but it seems to work for me. The harbor Freight instruction were hard to follow. Good luck.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks,RKDOC I will give it a try.Sorry it took so long to get back,my computer has been broken,had to get a new computer.

Jerry


----------

